# DIY rattle can painted hunting bow? Post pictures here!!!



## Buffalo freak (Jul 29, 2012)

Tossing the idea around to rattle can my backup Evo and take away the matte finish on the riser. I know most people don't have the money to just start spraying paint on a bow they worked so hard to purchase and take care of. But for those of you that are hardcore and doing everything work can to to hide from the game ur hunting for, post some pictures of ur bow painted up it ur own camo.


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

You would probobly get more people using duracoat rather than rattle cans


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## duckdawg1 (May 4, 2010)

Here is my vipertec I painted using rustolium textured flat black. Just make sure you sand and prep you riser and limbs well. It's held up for the last 3 years. Good luck.


----------



## Buffalo freak (Jul 29, 2012)

Good results man. Three years is alot! I wanna do one like randy ulmer paints his hunting bows. 

Duracoat paints jobs are welcome to!!


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

did the riser on my guardian in plastidip

gives a nice matte finish and soft feel. pro/con you can peel it off if you want and no harm done to bow... i did it just because I was bored.. looks great and has held up to 100's and 100's of shots.. plan to leave it on for this season.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

I painted a D350 with Rustoleum, 6 coats... has held up for 2 yrs.


----------



## Buffalo freak (Jul 29, 2012)

Did you sand the riser down to bare finish?


----------



## walnuts4x4 (Jan 11, 2010)

Did the riser and left the pockets camo.... Just flat black and flat clear on my bear charge

Misspelling by tapatalk


----------



## fxdwgkd (Oct 6, 2009)

Here is mine, post failure. Flat black with red accents.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

fxdwgkd said:


> Here is mine, post failure. Flat black with red accents.


YIKES - hope nobody got hurt when it blew!


----------



## duckdawg1 (May 4, 2010)

Buffalo freak said:


> Did you sand the riser down to bare finish?


If your finish is not peeling, no need to take it down that far. Just scuff it up pretty good.


----------



## 4falls (Aug 18, 2013)

Is it possible to do this with out dismantling the bow? I've wanted to paint my camo Vulcan riser a dark green/gray leaving the limbs camo. Also my daughters black browning riser would look a lot girlier with a pink camo paint scheme I think.


----------



## Gatr13 (Sep 21, 2013)

Has anyone tried the DIY dip kits? http://www.mydipkit.com/index.html


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

4falls said:


> Is it possible to do this with out dismantling the bow? I've wanted to paint my camo Vulcan riser a dark green/gray leaving the limbs camo. Also my daughters black browning riser would look a lot girlier with a pink camo paint scheme I think.


You can but it will be tougher to make it look nice. Pick up a bow master bow press and use it to take them apart. They come up for sale on the classifieds here from time to time but they are fairly inexpensive new. Plus it never hurts to have a press handy.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

I have noticed in pics before that AT's own "Hood" has his monster sprayed camo.


----------



## walnuts4x4 (Jan 11, 2010)

4falls said:


> Is it possible to do this with out dismantling the bow? I've wanted to paint my camo Vulcan riser a dark green/gray leaving the limbs camo. Also my daughters black browning riser would look a lot girlier with a pink camo paint scheme I think.


I did mine just took off rest, stab, sight.... Then used painters tape and painted came out good enough for me.... And best part if it scratches I can just redo it later...going on second season and only a little scuff on grip

Misspelling by tapatalk


----------



## Buffalo freak (Jul 29, 2012)

catfishmafia76 said:


> I have noticed in pics before that AT's own "Hood" has his monster sprayed camo.


Damn there a lot of members with the name hood in there username!


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

I heard alot of good things about these http://www.lauerweaponry.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=929 they also make a bake on. They are pretty affordable. 

All the threads i have read about people painting their bows has used a spray can stripper, they spray it on let it set for a few minutes and whip it away, then clean the parts real well. then paint.


----------



## ej215584 (Sep 23, 2013)

Did this one in my garage over a weekend... only thing I would have done differently would be using a more durable topcoat as I have had a few knicks in the paint from setting it on rocks and stuff...

Definitely brought the bow to life :teeth:

Before: 















During:








After:


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Looks great !!


----------



## 724wd (Dec 17, 2005)

before and after...


----------



## Buffalo freak (Jul 29, 2012)

724wd said:


> before and after...


Love it man!


----------

